
On AMD Flaws from CTS Labs - rishabhd
https://doublepulsar.com/on-amd-flaws-from-cts-labs-f167ea00e4e8
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577433)

